# Great Day on Pheasants



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Took the pup out this morning and had a great day. Flushed three roosters, Shot two, and was back at the truck within an hour. A great day!


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Awesome photo! Did you hit public land or private?


----------



## SWFisher (Aug 15, 2005)

Looks like you had a great day! How old is your pup?


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Public land. She's almost 5 months. Been getting her around/on birds since she was eight weeks old and she's coming along real well. She sure is a lot of fun. Hopefully we'll get on plenty more before season's end!


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

Nice job! That's what is all about, getting that dog out there.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 17, 2005)

Did you hunt Delaware? How long were you out and were there alot of other hunters?


----------

